

Default Website Page (cPanel) on khronos.org - adsche
http://www.khronos.org

======
adsche
So this is (was?) the consortium working on OpenGL and OpenCL [0]. The page
seems to be down for at least two days [1].

I can't seem to find any news or announcements on this, does anybody know
more?

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khronos_Group](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khronos_Group)

[1] [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22892254/opengl-org-
down-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22892254/opengl-org-down-any-
mirror-sites-for-libraries-and-include-downloads)

